# Trying to decide on a dog breed!.. please help!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So.. I have a sheltie, who I love to bits, but I do want another dog and I think I would go crazy if I had another super high energy dog LOL. I have never actually seen him tired. I can throw a ball in a chuck-it for four hours and he won't be tired.

I am thinking of getting a larger dog, and at least reasonably smart. My sheltie was so easy to train so I really do need that again. I am not an experienced dog owner.. he is my first dog who I have had around six months. Must be good with cats and birds!

I am pretty active too, I go on a hour long jog per day plus hiking and stuff in the summer. I live in a cold climate.

Shedding doesn't matter but I don't want to have to clip a coat. 

Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well...you know what my suggestion will be LoL

Great Danes are great companion dogs that are easy to train, loving, loyal, goofy, friendly, incredibly gentle, athletic and lazy when YOU want them to be (one of the best features). 

What is it that you're looking for specifically in a dog? 

Maybe spend some time contacting breeders or rescues just for the sake of learning about the breeds that interest you, spending time around the dogs themselves until you feel comfortable about what dog you really do want.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm with Natalie. I don't know of a better breed than Great Dane but with such short coats, I don't know how they fare in very cold climates. I used to own Golden Retrievers and think they would fit the criteria you mentioned. They are VERY smart, super easy to train and can be good with cats and birds. Individual dogs may or may not be good with those animals but I think Goldens would be more likely to get along with them than a lot of breeds.

I never jogged for an hour and don't know how a Golden would hold up with that but you are asking NOT to have a dog with unlimited energy and a Golden fits that. They can hike a long way, just not sure about jogging. Goldens can stand cold weather very well. Certainly as good as a sheltie.

I'm sure there are many other breeds that fit your criteria. Like Natalie says, research more.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love great danes. All the ones I have met have been so friendly and nice. Though.. they might be TOO big! I was worried about the cold climate and short coats, too. It pretty regularly gets to -40 here and is pretty cold for 8 months of the year. We have had snow on the ground since October. 

I have definitely been considering goldens, as well as rottweilers though I have heard they can be a bit hard to handle and not good for the inexperienced dog owner.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We get plenty of cold weather here in CO and I just put coats on the girls if it's going to be below freezing. You would be surprised to know how much they love the snow...at least mine do. This past weekend I took all six up to the mountains where it was about 20 degrees F and they all happily hiked for 2 plus hours everyday.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Although my dog is on the calmer side of the husky spectrum, I'll tell you you're better off avoiding them if you don't want an active dog. However, you don't have to get them trimmed except in the summer the fur between their toes can get a bit long.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Having owned Rottweilers I can tell you that they do require a firm and consistent leader and are usually not recommended for a person new to dogs. If you do decide to go with a Rottweiler I can't express enough how important it is to find a reputable breeder who takes temperament into great consideration when doing a breeding. Rottweilers are very smart and easy to train, but require a lot of socializing from day one. They are very strong and powerful dogs, but in the right hands make awesome loyal companions.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd always heard that Golden Retrievers are generally easy to train, mild mannered, mostly easy going and willing to do almost anything if it means being with you. Our "old man" is the only Golden that we've own but coming after German Sheperds, huskies, hybrids and various "hound" breeds, he was definitely the easiest to train and the most "accepting" of our dogs. He definitely lived up to the description.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I dogsit a Rottweiler and while he is a sweetheart, he is A LOT of dog. I don't think I've ever seen him tired, nor have his owners. He can go go go. He is 1 year old though so maybe as he gets older, he will mellow out. One time I stayed there all weekend- I took him to the dog park for 2hours where he fetched the ChuckIt for basically the entire time. Then I took him on an hour and half walk (fast-paced)... Jackson went inside and passed out (and he's very active for a little guy), Ezekiel the Rottie went out on the deck and shoved his water bowls around for an hour. LoL! He definitely is very powerful too and strong-willed, a bit stubborn even. But he is a great dog - just a LOT of energy! 

I would agree on the Golden. They are energetic as pups and they stay fairly energetic throughout most of their life but I find most have a good off switch and get along with most everyone/everything. The ones I've seen anyways. I grew up with one but I dogsit a few. I think they're a lot more mellow than Labs.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I love my whippet, she will gladly go about for an hour or so (I walk an hour a day, but she can run circles around me the whole time), and then curl up next to you and pass out. They do need a coat in the winter, but they can have a ball in the snow. If you do get one though, best to find a breeder who has cats, whippets can have a prey drive. Mine was raised with cats, love our cats (can't say the same in reverse) and will clean their faces. Pretty easy to train too. 

The only thing they don't fit there is size, they are a medium sized breed.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

If you didn't have to worry about cold I'd say a greyhound would be perfect for you. I agree with the Golden Retriever recommendation too. We think our aussie Tanis may actually be a golden/aussie mix because he has some physical attributes of a golden but is also sooooo mellow unlike the AKC Aussie I had before. When it's time to run, walk or play he's all about it and ready to go but otherwise he's very happy to just lay on the couch.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well I have to chime in here having Labs. They are smart are active and very family friendly fun loving dogs! They are great with other dogs and love to jog run swim play fetch! And males are much bigger than the females I have! But I do like labs they are are really nice fun dog breed!


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

The best dog we ever had, aside from our sweet lovable chocolate lab female that we have now, was a golden retriever/yellow lab cross named Jack. He and our Mocha was very easy to train, both absolutely lovable clowns, and got along great with our cats and other animals. Very happy being lazy or being on the move all day. You can't go wrong with a lab or a golden.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I just want to say one thing...having two dogs is definitely easier than having one, because the two dog keep each other company and definitely wear each other down. I have two Siberian Huskies, and I can tell you, since getting the second, it's made my dog-life SOOOO much easier, because I don't have to worry about keeping the one entertained ALL day while she's out of the crate so she won't start hunting the cats.

So, I wouldn't rule OUT high energy dogs, because a high energy dog will help you in the long run, because you won't have to deal so much with the high energy-ness, because the two dogs can play to their hearts' content. You would still have that with a mellow dog as well, but I don't know if a mellow dog would do as much good.

Also, what about Bishop? This will be his new brother or sister, so you should also think of what he would want. Maybe he wants a playmate to play with him all day? Or maybe he wants a mellow dog that won't share as much of the limelight with him for you?

It's good that you're actually doing all of the research ahead of time, however. Drives me nuts when people just get a dog, hence why I'm so angry with myself, because I've done much the same thing before... DX Learned my lesson, though!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

A GSD. they have looks, trainability and versatility.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

If you have the time and temperament then a rotti would fit all your requirements. They are dogs that will go all day if you want them to but are equally at home laying at your feet. The trick with them like all working breeds is to make sure they know when they are working and when they are having time outs .

When i was considering a second dog my list was basically the mastiff breeds or mastiff descendants, and all of them with the right household would fit what you want. Just be very careful in choosing the breeder.

good luck with the choice


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Bishop is just about the most playful dog ever. We have dogsit for quite a few dogs and he harasses them to play to the point of annoyance, lol. So you're right, maybe a low energy dog isn't the way to go (and after all, I guess two dogs isn't more exercise than one!).. 

I do LOVE sighthounds as well, I love borzois especially, but my one concern with them would be prey drive around cats and small parrots. Also the trainability thing as I have heard sighthounds are the hardest of dogs to train.

My last point would be health issues within the breed.. I definitely don't want a dog that has a lifespan of 8 years, like a lot of the dogs I love.. Saint bernards, bernese mountain dogs (my all time favorite breed).. but I guess a lot of that would be eliminated by going to a good breeder. Shelties are generally a very healthy breed barring eye problems and that along with ease of training was a deciding factor.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I love great danes. All the ones I have met have been so friendly and nice. Though.. they might be TOO big! I was worried about the cold climate and short coats, too. It pretty regularly gets to -40 here and is pretty cold for 8 months of the year. We have had snow on the ground since October.
> 
> I have definitely been considering goldens, as well as rottweilers though I have heard they can be a bit hard to handle and not good for the inexperienced dog owner.


i have a golden, and besides from the high risk of getting cancer, they are good dogs. I'd advise to get a healthier animal....goldens are on of the top dogs for cancer.
also according to tthe oncologist, you can't breed out cancer, so going to a good breeder wont help


----------



## Dogs4ever (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd suggest getting a German Shepherd Dog. German Shepherds are increadibly intellegent and easy to train. They are also quite active and make good jogging partners. They can get along with dogs and other species of animals if they're raised with them. German Shepherds make loyal and loving companions.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GSDs are intelligent and can be easy to train, but I wouldn't consider them for a novice dog owner. They can be a lot to handle. Wonderful dogs though!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Na, na, na, na, don't bother with all those other dogs - I vote you go for a Blue Heeler! Best dog in the world, no argument! :biggrin:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Papillons are very healthy, very easy to train, rather low maintenance/easy to groom, very good with other pets, even small animals, will keep Bishop entertained for hours, and will even will run circles for hours around most other dogs, but that's the problem, they may be *TOO* high energy. I would say low-cost for food, but for the most part they seem to have a very fast metabolism, my brats get at least 5% of weight on raw.
And very yappy, very very yappy, they do not have ears, they have radars. If they hear a feather fall on the floor they will let you know (could probably be trained not to but ehh), and clingy velcro-dogs that will follow you even into the bathroom. The good and the bad.

I loove sighthounds too, but I too have heard that they have a very strong prey drive and don't do well with smaller animals.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I posted this in another thread thinking I was posting it in this one like a nimrod...BUT.

Why are you ruling out mixed breeds? Why only a purebred?
There are mixed breeds of all shapes, colors, and sizes.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

If you love Bernese mountain dogs, then I really think you should consider getting one. They fit perfectly! They are very easy dogs, don't have high prey drives and are generally very easy to train. They are not high energy, but they are always willing to be more active if _you_ want to be.

Health is a concern yes, they have high risks of getting cancer and dying way too soon. Other than that though, they are pretty healthy dogs. Hip problems used to be common, but if you find the right breeder then that isn't as common anymore. You might get a dog that doesn't live to be 15, but at least the dog will be healthy during it's life.

Other similiar breeds are the Newfoundland and Leonberger.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I posted this in another thread thinking I was posting it in this one like a nimrod...BUT.
> 
> Why are you ruling out mixed breeds? Why only a purebred?
> There are mixed breeds of all shapes, colors, and sizes.


I agree. There should be adoption events somewhere in your area. You can bring your sheltie and see who she gets along with. A lot of mixed breeds end up better temperment and healthwise getting the best attributes of the breeds in them!


----------

